# porting PonyProg 2.07c



## saperit (Jan 22, 2012)

http://www.lancos.com/ppwin95.html
http://downloads.sourceforge.net/ponyprog/Pony_Prog2000-2.07c.tar.gz

file INSTALL

```
Edit the [FILE]v/Config.mk[/FILE] to customize the following variables:

HOMEV - should point to your v absolute path
LINUX_HEADERS - should point to your current kernel headers
INSTALL_PREFIX - where to install the executable ...
```

edit v/Config.mk

```
# V Make Configuration file - Version 1.24 - 3/3/2000 ...




# Version info

VV	=	1.25
VVW	=	125



# HOMEV info

#HOMEV	=	$(HOME)/v
#HOMEV	=	..
HOMEV	=	$(HOME)/usr/home/res/PonyProg2000-2.07c/v

LINUX_HEADERS	=	/usr/include

INSTALL_PREFIX	=	/usr/local

#---------------------------------------------------------------------
# Tools used in the makefile execution
#---------------------------------------------------------------------
CC	=	gcc
CXX	=	g++
CC	=	gcc-3.4
CXX	=	g++-3.4

#---------------------------------------------------------------------
# VPATH for dependencies on header files
#---------------------------------------------------------------------
VPATH=$(HOMEV)/includex/v



# Select the architecture of your system.
# These are the architectures that V has been extensively tested with:
# linux, linuelf, sun4, mips, sgi
#
# User contributed definitions are available for:
# hpux, aix, solaris, bsd


ARCH	= bsd
Arch = $(ARCH)
```

Error:

```
"/usr/home/res/PonyProg2000-2.07c/v/Config.mk" line 297: Need an operator 
"/usr/home/res/PonyProg2000-2.07c/v/Config.mk" line 299: Missing dependecy operator
[I]And a number of errors Makefile scripts[/I]
```

OS FreeBSD:

```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD res.2500 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Fri Feb 18 02:24:46 UTC 2011    
 root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

Help to compile please, prompt as correctly to edit v/Config.mk to compile a package?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 22, 2012)

First, I thought there was already at least one port that supports the "ponyprog" hardware, but can't recall exactly which one and haven't found it again.

Second, the Linux version would have to be adjusted for FreeBSD, using gmake(1) instead of FreeBSD's make(1), for example.  See the Porter's Handbook for details.

Third, depending on the device being programmed, there's devel/avrdude, and maybe others for other devices.


----------



## lancos (Jul 13, 2012)

Try with the version 2.08b, should build

http://sourceforge.net/projects/pon...rces/2.08b/PonyProg2000-2.08b.tar.gz/download


----------

